# Excessive TPU Premium - RCI Summer Orlando units



## twinmommy19 (Dec 30, 2013)

So I always thought that the TPUs for non-DVC properties in RCI were high based on the selection of properties that have historically been easy to confirm through Interval (nice 2BR Marriotts which we could almost always trade for using a 1BR non-gold deposit or even an AC during the 60 day window). 

What blows my mind in particular is why so many members are willing to jump at the chance to give up 52 TPUs for OKW / SSR one bedroom units.  Hardly anyone owns a 1BR which gets that many TPUs so most likely you have to trade down or combine weeks to take one of these units but yet they never sit in inventory.  I know these are DVC properties but unless your staying somewhere that is walking distance to the monorail I just don't get it. I don't mean this as a knock on Disney - but more a question of why anyone who has an Interval account, would ever confirm an RCI exchange in Orlando (excluding the ones by the Magic Kingdom / Epcot) at these premiums given the selection often available via Interval.    

We once stayed in Marriott Cypress Harbor during the summer when it was newer - it was beautiful.  Lots of space and great amenities for kids.  They also had reliable transportation to the parks if you didn't want to rent a car.  In contrast, we once went to Disney with my sister in law's family and stayed at Wilderness Lodge.  It was nice, don't get me wrong, but the grounds weren't nicer than the Marriott.  In my view, once you are frequently waiting for buses to get from place to place (they had a boat to Magic Kingdom only) the convenience of staying on DVC property is significantly reduced.  Sure - the parking is free, but how much does that really cost for the week - $150 max?  Doesn't DVC charge a service fee also when you confirm there?  Yes - you have access to the dining plan, but it seems not to be much of a bargain. 52 TPUs just seems very high when there are so many other nice options to choose from.  Again - I am not talking about the properties that are walking distance to the parks only the ones that require bus transport everywhere.  Thoughts?


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 30, 2013)

When the alternative is paying $1000/night to rent directly from Disney or about half of that to rent points from DVC owners, exchanging in through RCI is a relative steal.  Especially if you have cheap TPUs.

Other Orlando resorts can be considerably cheaper (and larger and better equipped), but many of us place a premium on staying on site.  The dining plan might be a factor to some, but there are other perks that I find even more valuable:

1) Extra Magic Hours - We typically avoid the parks with EMH, but sometimes we'll hop over to enjoy EMH.  There are some things (like the Disney Junior Dance Party, which my kids LOVE) that you can only do during EMH.
2) Disney Transportation - We prefer to drive, but it opens up a lot of flexibility to have fast, convenient transportation.  If my little one needs a nap, one of us can take him home with the car, and the others can catch the bus back.  MK is easier to get to on the bus (skip T&TC and the boat/monorail!).
3) Depending on the resort, you can walk to some resorts (love BCV->Epcot!).
4) Magic Bands and FP+.
5) Room charges and delivery.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 30, 2013)

To reemphasize -I am NOT talking about any of the Epcot properties or the one by the Magic Kingdom so BCV is not be relevant to my comment.  I completely see the benefits of being located onsite.  The Animal Kingdom hotel I can even see as it's at least on site the Animal park and having the animals all around is a unique feature that other places don't have.  I can see the premium being worth the novelty for some families - even paying 52 TPUs for a small unit may be worth it for those perks.  

Old Key West and Saratoga are not really "on site" though in my opinion.  You have to drive or take the buses to all the Disney attractions.  I'm sure the hotels are very nice, but so are the Marriotts I am comparing them to - and I'm sure Marriott charges a lot for a 2 BR villa in the summer too if you were to rent from them.  The other DVC features you mentioned just don't seem to justify the steep premium.  

In general, it just seems that Interval offers MUCH better value in Orlando exchanges than RCI does outside of the novelty of staying onsite DVC.  Again - an ordinary (not even silver rated) 1 BR deposit can routinely be exchanged for a 2BR Marriott unit via Interval in the summer.  At least for non-DVC RCI offers the option to buy extra vacations / last calls in Orlando very cheap.  What they want for a stay at OKW is ridiculous.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2013)

> I'm sure Marriott charges a lot for a 2 BR villa in the summer too if you were to rent from them.


The most expensive *two bedroom* MVC property in Orlando for the week including July 4th is Lakeshore Reserve at $450 per night.  The rest range from $237/night (Grand Vista) to $319 (Harbour Lake).

OKW and SSR *one bedrooms* for that same period from Disney are $560/night.  The 2BRs are $815.

Like it or not, the Mouse commands a premium.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been trying to book a hotel for our son at Universal for less than $300 per night for a Fri-Sun stay, and I don't get it.  

I cannot believe Universal's Loew's hotels go for so much. The only benefit I see is the Express Yourself for hotel guests.  I just cannot believe the high price.  The same high price as Disney for their better hotels.  I would rather stay at Disney.  

Loew's doesn't even have a credit card that I can find to get him a night free.

52 TPU's is an arbitrary number, if you don't know the cost of each TPU.  Mine are about $12 average.  So it's a bargain for me.  9,000 WorldMark credits isn't much $$ either.  The $95 is annoying, but if you use the transportation, it's not so terrible.

I personally love Cypress Harbour.  We are going again in April-early May.  Bonnet Creek is our choice for the end of this month into February.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 30, 2013)

Isn't the Lowes located directly at Universal?  I think it makes sense that there is a premium to be walking distance from major attractions.  With young children, being able to go back and forth from the hotel to the parks without having to pack up a car or wait for a bus is a really nice benefit.  I can see a pricing premium there.  Kind of like ski in / out at a ski resort.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 31, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> ....The other DVC features you mentioned just don't seem to justify the steep premium.


To a lot of Disney fans, Disney's onsite perks are well worth far more than what a DVC unit costs through RCI. Disney rents two-bedrooms at SSR and OKW for something like $700 per _night_. And, Disney's resorts are routinely at 100% occupancy. 



bonk2boy said:


> In general, it just seems that Interval offers MUCH better value in Orlando exchanges than RCI does outside of the novelty of staying onsite DVC.  Again - an ordinary (not even silver rated) 1 BR deposit can routinely be exchanged for a 2BR Marriott unit via Interval in the summer.  At least for non-DVC RCI offers the option to buy extra vacations / last calls in Orlando very cheap.  What they want for a stay at OKW is ridiculous.


For me, staying onsite at DVC is hardly a novelty. I've stayed at DVC about twenty times (sometimes as a DVC owner, sometimes as an exchanger.)

To many people, an RCI exchange through RCI is an amazing bargain. Imagine an airline was offering trans-Pacific upgrades to first class for $500 per round-trip, and people were clamoring to book them. Would you keep saying, "A little extra legroom and a few free drinks, it's not worth $500?" To you, it might not be worth $500. To some people, it's worth far more.


----------



## dundey (Dec 31, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Isn't the Lowes located directly at Universal?  I think it makes sense that there is a premium to be walking distance from major attractions.  With young children, being able to go back and forth from the hotel to the parks without having to pack up a car or wait for a bus is a really nice benefit.  I can see a pricing premium there.  Kind of like ski in / out at a ski resort.



Agreed.  Also staying at a Universal resort gives you front of the line access to ALL rides at the parks there.  Much better than Disney.  Or at least it did the last time we stayed there, a little over a year ago.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 31, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Like it or not, the Mouse commands a premium.



And a pull of sorts.

I had a coworker who was going there for his second ever trip and first for the kids. Showed him an option of renting Bonnet Creek 2br that would put him on property and enough space to boot.

The guy eventually goes with Pop Century of all places and plugs in family of 5(a baby) in the room. Given the time, he ended up pay more than $200 a night including tax for what I would call a glorified motel. :ignore:

Why...because he wanted to stay "on site". And to top it off, he booked it again for 2014. Second time I offered him a DVC 2br exchange but he refused. "Something may be wrong with my reservation because they go for $1000+ on Disney site."


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 31, 2013)

> To a lot of Disney fans, Disney's onsite perks are well worth far more than what a DVC unit costs through RCI. Disney rents two-bedrooms at SSR and OKW for something like $700 per night. And, Disney's resorts are routinely at 100% occupancy.



Hmm - Is it the actual "perks" or simply just the idea of being at a Disney owned property though?  When you actually think about what those perks are -what does that Disney bracelet really do for you - make it so that you can charge things without physically taking out cash or credit card for payment?  Option to take the Dining Plan (it really isn't a savings to any family - because even if you purposely order the most expensive things at the most expensive restaurants, you'll still have to pay tax and tip on those high costs of things you wouldn't normally order).  I can see the Dining Plan being good for a big group of families not having to worry about splitting the bills in restaurants - but it's definitely not going to amount to substantial "savings" compared to what it would cost to buy what you want to eat when you want to eat it.  What are the other "benefits"?  The Disney transportation system is nice - but if your at a bus only hotel location the convenience factor isn't very different than staying "offsite".  Car rentals in Orlando are cheap and most of the franchise hotels offer good bus service options to both Disney and Universal.  When you stay Disney you have to figure out transportation to Universal on your own if you don't rent a car.  I suppose the extra hour in the parks is a decent perk, but it's certainly not something to do cartwheels over.  

Judy - I wasn't talking about 2BR exchanges.  I was talking about the smaller Disney units at OKW and SSR going (and literally going immediately) for 52 TPUs.   I was comparing these 1BR exchanges to frequent II availability in 2BR+ Marriott units during the same time period using bonus weeks or lock off type deposits of low value.  Cindy is right I suppose - if you have more TPUs than you can use I guess it doesn't matter.  But for us, space would be a major factor to consider - the extra bedroom would be so much more valuable than getting an extra hour in the park and the other perks just don't seem that great.  It's like those families choosing to stay at places like Disney Pop Star, etc. for hundreds of dollars just because it's "Disney".  Personally, I just don't understand this.  

All this said - when the time comes for us to make our first family trip to Disney, I will gladly fork out the TPUs needed to confirm a unit at BCV, BWV, BLT or any of the locations that are truly on site the parks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 31, 2013)

I would have to agree about the 1BR.  To our family (with three kids with different sleeping schedules, and needing to do some remote work on our trips), the space is highly valued.  We would rather stay in a 2BR, even if it were off site or further away or smaller or more expensive.  The only way we stay on site is if we get a 2BR exchange.  We prefer anything other than SSR and OKW, but we would still rather be in a 2BR at one of those than a 2BR off site.

But for others (like a couple, or a family with one or two kids), a 1BR might not be that bad.


----------



## czar (Dec 31, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Hmm - Is it the actual "perks" or simply just the idea of being at a Disney owned property though?  When you actually think about what those perks are -what does that Disney bracelet really do for you - make it so that you can charge things without physically taking out cash or credit card for payment?  Option to take the Dining Plan (it really isn't a savings to any family - because even if you purposely order the most expensive things at the most expensive restaurants, you'll still have to pay tax and tip on those high costs of things you wouldn't normally order).  I can see the Dining Plan being good for a big group of families not having to worry about splitting the bills in restaurants - but it's definitely not going to amount to substantial "savings" compared to what it would cost to buy what you want to eat when you want to eat it.  What are the other "benefits"?  The Disney transportation system is nice - but if your at a bus only hotel location the convenience factor isn't very different than staying "offsite".  Car rentals in Orlando are cheap and most of the franchise hotels offer good bus service options to both Disney and Universal.  When you stay Disney you have to figure out transportation to Universal on your own if you don't rent a car.  I suppose the extra hour in the parks is a decent perk, but it's certainly not something to do cartwheels over.
> 
> Judy - I wasn't talking about 2BR exchanges.  I was talking about the smaller Disney units at OKW and SSR going (and literally going immediately) for 52 TPUs.   I was comparing these 1BR exchanges to frequent II availability in 2BR+ Marriott units during the same time period using bonus weeks or lock off type deposits of low value.  Cindy is right I suppose - if you have more TPUs than you can use I guess it doesn't matter.  But for us, space would be a major factor to consider - the extra bedroom would be so much more valuable than getting an extra hour in the park and the other perks just don't seem that great.  It's like those families choosing to stay at places like Disney Pop Star, etc. for hundreds of dollars just because it's "Disney".  Personally, I just don't understand this.
> 
> All this said - when the time comes for us to make our first family trip to Disney, I will gladly fork out the TPUs needed to confirm a unit at BCV, BWV, BLT or any of the locations that are truly on site the parks.



I wouldn't spend that number of TPU for a 1 br. We stayed at SVR last winter for a reasonable # of TPU; however, next trip we'll definitely stay at a Disney property because of the overall convenience and the Disney theme that my kids will really enjoy. We'd really be happy with any location. 

As an aside, is that high number of TPU normal or are the required TPU rising?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 31, 2013)

> I cannot believe Universal's Loew's hotels go for so much. The only benefit I see is the Express Yourself for hotel guests. I just cannot believe the high price. The same high price as Disney for their better hotels. I would rather stay at Disney.


There are two reasons.

One: the three top-end Universal hotels include *unlimited express access* to almost every attraction.  In other words, there are no lines, ever, anywhere.  There are only a handful that aren't included (one is Potter) but those are easy to see early or late in the day.

Two: they provide a higher level of service for a much lower price point than a comparable Disney hotel.  I've stayed at several Disney DVC properties, and the staff at Royal Pacific is a solid notch above what Disney provides in terms of service.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 31, 2013)

> It's like those families choosing to stay at places like Disney Pop Star, etc. for hundreds of dollars just because it's "Disney". Personally, I just don't understand this.


I don't understand the need to stay onsite either.  I have no desire to stay onsite, unless I have Disney points to do it, or I can trade into the resort.  I love Marriott's Cypress Harbour for everything it has, and it's become my absolute favorite.  I get the weeks as XYZ once in a while, too.  

The Value Resorts at Disney sleep 4, but not very comfortably.  

I have a friend who stayed at one with her smaller children, and her son was in the bathroom, sick, and she couldn't get into the bathroom to help him because he was sitting on the toilet.  She kept bumping his knees with the door, which had been modified for wide wheelchair access.  He was throwing up while sitting on the toilet, and she had a mess on her hands.  The bathroom is that tight.  The door was in the only place it could be.  I don't know how a wheelchair could fit into that bathroom, because after Chris described it to me, I thought, "What a stupid design."


----------



## lily28 (Dec 31, 2013)

52 tpu for a 1 bedroom on site is worth it during the holiday. We were at Disney for thanksgiving (off site) and for Christmas (Saratoga spring). We couldn't get fast pass for high demand attractions during Thanksgiving because we were not morning people. When we stayed on site during Christmas, we were able to get fast pass plus to hot attractions like Test Track, Toy Story Mania, Soaring in advance.  We went to park at 11 am or 1 pm and can still get on the rides with minimum wait. Most we waited with the fast pass was 15 minutes.  There was no way for us to wait 180 min for Peter Pan, 150 min for Test Track, 90 min for big thunder Mountain Railroad.  
That being said, I am not happy to give RCI 52 tpu for a 1 bedroom at Beach Club for next June.  I have hoped for a 2 bedroom and invite friends/family along.


----------



## craig5571 (Dec 31, 2013)

Speaking of disney and High TPU, i have a request in for august of 2015, for a 2bdr at akv, blt, bcv. I only have 53 tpu in my account , but i have only requested a two bedroom. should i change the search to include , one bedrooms as well? 

if it matches something i dont want can i just throw it back ? and keep searching ( you cant with sfx.)

also by reading the posts here and listening to others smarter than i..  i am thinking of adding marriott cypress harbour. as well does that command a tpu premium? 

it would be nice to have 2bdr , but we could make due with a 1 bdr ( wife , me , 2 girls 7 and 10)

happy new year!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 31, 2013)

craig5571 said:


> Speaking of disney and High TPU, i have a request in for august of 2015, for a 2bdr at akv, blt, bcv. I only have 53 tpu in my account , but i have only requested a two bedroom. should i change the search to include , one bedrooms as well?
> 
> if it matches something i dont want can i just throw it back ? and keep searching ( you cant with sfx.)
> 
> ...



Is the Marriott an II resort and DVCs are the RCI ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 31, 2013)

53 TPU's will probably pull a 2 bedroom in later August, but not before that third week.  I would say a 2 bedroom will be more like 56.  A miss is as good as a mile with TPU's. 

The Hilton resorts are great, and I would try for those, if you want to save trading power.  The Marriott exchanges mostly with II, but it sometimes comes available on RCI, since Marriott was originally with RCI.  I hope they never go back to RCI like Disney did. I would much rather see DVC in II.  The resorts are better, generally, than what RCI has.  That's purely my opinion.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 31, 2013)

ESPECIALLY IF IT'S LATE AUGUST (but even if it's earlier), I would keep the search for a 2BR and not add Marriott Cypress Harbour.  If you add 1BR or Cypress Harbour, you will almost definitely NOT get a 2BR DVC.

Wait until the bulk deposits for your timeframe go through.  Then if you don't get a match, take a look at what's left and pick the best one.  There are many great Orlando resorts, and something should still be available at that point.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Hiltons command a lot of TPUs too though albeit for a much larger unit.  I've never stayed at one of the Hiltons - how do they compare to the Marriotts in Orlando?  Going back to my original comment, II seems to offer far better exchange value in this region overall.  In the summer or Christmas, your going to have to fork over a large number of TPUs to RCI for a 2BR Hilton.   RCI apparently values Orlando much higher than II does for exchanges.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 31, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Hmm - Is it the actual "perks" or simply just the idea of being at a Disney owned property though?  When you actually think about what those perks are -what does that Disney bracelet really do for you - make it so that you can charge things without physically taking out cash or credit card for payment?


 That Disney bracelet also allows you to reserve your favorite rides 60 days in advance. Some of these rides, such as Toy Story Mania, have a real shortage of Fastpasses, and typically have a wait time of over 90 minutes as standby.



bonk2boy said:


> The Disney transportation system is nice - but if your at a bus only hotel location the convenience factor isn't very different than staying "offsite".  Car rentals in Orlando are cheap and most of the franchise hotels offer good bus service options to both Disney and Universal.


The Disney transit system is *way* more convenient than using offsite buses. Most offsite buses run a few times a day, and make you leave the parks fairly early. Disney buses run about every 20 minutes, start an hour before opening time, and don't stop until the very last guest is back at their resort. I've sometimes left the parks an hour or more after official closing time. Try getting an offsite bus then. 

Plus, you are overlooking one of the biggest Disney transportation perks -- Magical Express. I know of no other resort near Disney that gives *free* transportation to and from the airport. Not only is this convenient, it's a substantial savings over a car rental or cab -- generally more than enough to cover the $95 Disney resort fee. Plus, Disney transfers your checked bags from the airport to your room. Plus, you can often check-in for your return flight at the resort. 



bonk2boy said:


> When you stay Disney you have to figure out transportation to Universal on your own if you don't rent a car.


  Most people staying at Disney resorts have no interest in going to Universal, especially with Disney's ticket structure that provides up to 10 days of admission for only a little more than three days. 





bonk2boy said:


> I suppose the extra hour in the parks is a decent perk, but it's certainly not something to do cartwheels over.


In the evenings, Disney guests get *three* extra hours, not just one. I've often been able to walk onto rides that were jammed packed during the day.  



bonk2boy said:


> Judy - I wasn't talking about 2BR exchanges.  I was talking about the smaller Disney units at OKW and SSR going (and literally going immediately) for 52 TPUs.   I was comparing these 1BR exchanges to frequent II availability in 2BR+ Marriott units during the same time period using bonus weeks or lock off type deposits of low value.


OK, forget the two-bedrooms. Disney rents one-bedrooms for $500 a night. That's still $3500 a week. And near 100% occupancy. 

I've stayed at Disney dozens of times. Staying onsite is definitely worth it to me, enough that I not only gladly pay the TPU premium (and the $95 fee) but also have bought DVC points. Now that I'm disabled, staying onsite is even more important to me (it's just too difficult to transport my EVC/scooter to the parks), but I loved staying onsite even before I got sick.

There are a ton of perks that you are overlooking. Most DVC resorts offer room service and valet parking.  All have full bell services (which even Marriott doesn't have -- when I ask for help with my bags at a Marriott timeshare, it's "Um, we don't have a bell services department, but we'll ask around and see if someone's available.) All Disney resorts offer package delivery from the parks. All DVCs offer no-hassle daily room cleanings, your choice of two levels of service. (Marriotts often can't provide extra room cleanings, even for a fee. In fact, Marriott's Harbor Lake requires guests to strip the beds and take out the trash, which is very, very difficult for me to do.)  Again, some of these things are especially valuable to me because I'm disabled, but there are plenty of non-disabled people who like a full-service hotel experience when on vacation, and are willing to pay extra for it.

And, Disney lets you use the quiet pools 24 hours a day. Marriott Grand Vista kicks everyone out of the pool around 10 pm.

Disney has excellent security. They took my husband to the hospital for free when he was sick. Disney has excellent service. They upgraded us from a studio to a one-bedroom for free while he was recuperating. 

Disney has free boat rides at almost all DVC resorts. (OK, Animal Kingdom has giraffes instead.) Disney waterways are beautiful, especially in the evenings, even if you're not going anywhere. 

A DVC parking pass will get you past security at any of the DVC resorts, no hassles. You can stroll on the Boardwalk, see the Christmas gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian, take a boat ride to Fort Wilderness (absolutely gorgeous, especially at twilight), and visit the animals at Animal Kingdom Lodge, no question asked, all in one trip. Really, when you stay onsite at DVC, there's tons to do even without a Disney ticket.  

It's not that Disney guests are delusion; there are real perks available at Disney that aren't available elsewhere. Other people value these perks, even if you don't . (Although frankly, you just don't seem to know about many of them.)


----------



## craig5571 (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you so much for the advice.. 

it is greatly appreciated..


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 31, 2013)

Currently there is a Marriott's Cypress Harbour on RCI for 8 TPU's, and the date is 8/30.  It's listed as just Cypress Harbour, but it is definitely the very resort I love.  All units are 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 1, 2014)

JudyS said:


> In the evenings, Disney guests get *three* extra hours, not just one. I've often been able to walk onto rides that were jammed packed during the day.


They changed that to TWO hours sometime in the past year or so.

EMH can be a mixed bag.  For instance, I don't find it all that helpful at Epcot.  But it's great at MK.  And at HS, they have the Disney Junior Dance Party.  That's a HUGE hit with my kids, where they can see a bunch of characters, get free balloon creations, etc.

Other than those two points, I agree 100% with your excellent post!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 10, 2014)

> It's not that Disney guests are delusion; there are real perks available at Disney that aren't available elsewhere. Other people value these perks, even if you don't . (Although frankly, you just don't seem to know about many of them.)



Your right - I haven't stayed on Disney property in a long time, so I'm definitely not up to date on the latest and greatest perks.  I wasn't trying to say that the perks Disney has are worthless, but more that it is surprising to me that SO many people view these perks alone (talking about the places not located on site a theme park) as more valuable than having 3 times the space to more comfortably sleep a family offsite DVC at one of the really nice franchise hotels.  

On the other hand - I suppose my comment really applies to RCI's rating system for Orlando in general.  For instance, I also cannot believe RCI is asking 60 TPUs for Sheraton Vistana over Christmas.  I do NOT mean this as an attack on that property, it's just that I'm positive my 1BR non-gold or silver rated unit has been able to pull this property (2BRs) and others like it over Christmas in II without problem.  That's a huge disparity between the two systems in terms of value.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2014)

The size difference between a 2BR DVC timeshare and a top 2BR off-site timeshare isn't really that big.  Most 2BR DVC timeshares are around 1075 sqft, while Marriott's and HGVCs are around 1250 sqft.  It's a noticeable difference, but it's not drastic.

What gets me is people who pay $300/night or more (about the median price after taxes of a "Moderate" hotel at Disney) and stuff 5 people in a 300-350 sqft on site HOTEL, when they could get a 1250 sqft offsite 2BR timeshare or a rental house for $100/night or less.  The "Disney magic" is worth a lot to me, but not $200/night, and not when you get the "magic" of being crammed in a small room with 4 other people.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with Michael.  Just to stay at Disney, people do cram into a small unit: no privacy, not enough places on the sofa to relax in the evenings.  It's odd those same people won't just choose another resort near Disney for the privacy alone.  

It's not like Disney 1 bedrooms are big; actually it's quite the opposite.  Except BLT, AKL and OKW, the 1 bedrooms are like two small hotel rooms. 

Studios rarely get deposited into RCI, because owners use them, since they are the lowest point values.  I picture all of these studios packed with two adults, two kids, and a "baby" in the pack'n-play. 

The magic is indeed lost, as Michael said.  

Love the Marriott resorts near Disney.  We have annual passes and just hope we can get Magic Bands next trip (two weeks away).


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2014)

One year, we actually booked timeshares AND a Disney value hotel.  We only stepped in the hotel room once (right after we checked in, to leave a note for Mousekeeping to let them know we wouldn't be using the room).  We only got it for the onsite perks.  This was during the free dining promotion (back when value resorts got the full dining plan), so the roughly $1500 we spent on the room got us on-site meals for two week, Extra Magic Hours, free parking, etc.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 10, 2014)

> The size difference between a 2BR DVC timeshare and a top 2BR off-site timeshare isn't really that big. Most 2BR DVC timeshares are around 1075 sqft, while Marriott's and HGVCs are around 1250 sqft. It's a noticeable difference, but it's not drastic.



I should have clarified.  When I said 3x the size - that goes back to my not understanding why so many people chose to take a 1BR OKW for 50+ TPUs rather than those 3BR Marriott units that you can sometimes even get with a free bonus week in II.  I was never talking about the 2BR Disney units as I can kind of understand why people take those even for the 58 TPUs (especially with the extra perks Judy pointed out). 2BRs can sleep a family of 4 privately.  1BR means the kids and their stuff are crammed in the common area and in some cases everyone is sharing one bathroom which is doable - just not as appealing (I would have thought) as having the luxury of spreading out.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 13, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> They changed that to TWO hours sometime in the past year or so.
> 
> EMH can be a mixed bag.  For instance, I don't find it all that helpful at Epcot.  But it's great at MK.  And at HS, they have the Disney Junior Dance Party.  That's a HUGE hit with my kids, where they can see a bunch of characters, get free balloon creations, etc.
> 
> Other than those two points, I agree 100% with your excellent post!


How did I not notice that Extra Magic Evenings were only two hours the last time I was at WDW? I'm slipping in my old age!

I agree that Extra Magic Evenings at Epcot aren't worth that much. But I love Extra Magic Evenings at the Magic Kingdom. And, I've had a great time during Extra Magic Evenings at Animal Kingdom, too. Once there was no line at all for Expedition Everest and my nephew and I rode it repeatedly until I got sick! (OK, maybe that part wasn't so great.) 



bonk2boy said:


> I should have clarified.  When I said 3x the size - that goes back to my not understanding why so many people chose to take a 1BR OKW for 50+ TPUs rather than those 3BR Marriott units that you can sometimes even get with a free bonus week in II.  I was never talking about the 2BR Disney units as I can kind of understand why people take those even for the 58 TPUs (especially with the extra perks Judy pointed out). 2BRs can sleep a family of 4 privately.  1BR means the kids and their stuff are crammed in the common area and in some cases everyone is sharing one bathroom which is doable - just not as appealing (I would have thought) as having the luxury of spreading out.


Well, not everyone has a big family. When I go to WDW, it's always been just me, or just me plus one other person.

Also, OKW's one-bedrooms are quite large. I think they're close to 1100 square feet. That's bigger than the three-bedroom house I used to own. 

I'm not sure if anyone here has really mentioned DVC's location. Most people visiting Disney World are spending a fortune on their vacation and don't want to waste an extra minute sitting in traffic. If they stay at Bay Lake, they're on the monorail. If they stay at Beach Club, they can leave their room and walk to Epcot in six minutes, even if they don't walk fast. (I've timed it.) I mean, actually six minutes from your room to the inside of the park. None of this "Our resort is five minutes from WDW" garbage where you can drive to the *entrance* of WDW in five minutes, but then it takes you another 15 minutes (at least) to reach the park, then you have to stop at the parking plaza to pay the (steep) toll, then you have to park the car, then you have to take the tram, and THEN you can walk up to the theme park gate. (Unless you're at the Magic Kingdom, where you'll now need to take a boat or monorail.)  Remember, the three most important factors in determining the value of a piece of real estate are location, location, and location. This is true for hotel rooms as well as for houses. 

Also, most RCI members probably don't belong to II at all, so picking up a Marriott with an AC is not an option. I, however, belong to both RCI and II, and will happily pay RCI's TPU value for a DVC unit. (Usually, though, I book DVC via RCI Points, where it is a much better deal than in RCI Weeks.)  

OK, are you convinced yet?


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 13, 2014)

> Most people visiting Disney World are spending a fortune on their vacation and don't want to waste an extra minute sitting in traffic. If they stay at Bay Lake, they're on the monorail. If they stay at Beach Club, they can leave their room and walk to Epcot in six minutes, even if they don't walk fast. (I've timed it.) I mean, actually six minutes from your room to the inside of the park. None of this "Our resort is five minutes from WDW" garbage where you can drive to the entrance of WDW in five minutes, but then it takes you another 15 minutes (at least) to reach the park, then you have to stop at the parking plaza to pay the (steep) toll, then you have to park the car, then you have to take the tram, and THEN you can walk up to the theme park gate.



I was always convinced that BLT and the Epcot locations (BCV and BWV) are well worth the premium (even for a studio) just like ski in / out is worth the premium to many people in Colorado or Vermont.  Being able to come and go from a major theme park throughout the day is a huge benefit - even if you have to cram a family into a smaller space.

The DVC properties I was questioning were SSR and OKW (and the value hotels that people spend a fortune on) which I though either require bus transportation or driving a car to get to the theme parks?  It's true the buses probably run a lot more frequently to and from DVC properties, I just didn't happen to have a good experience with DVC transportation.  Going back to VWL from Epcot we waited in a very long time in line in the rain.  Also got caught in the rain on the boat ride back from Magic kingdom one night which was not fun either.

My sister in law owns at SSR and I thought she said the 1BRs are pretty small and only have one bathroom?  I could definitely be wrong about that though.  When it comes to families, private sleeping space does have a lot of value regardless of the square footage of the unit - so does having multiple bathrooms.  I get that not everyone comes to Disney with a family, but Disney is still largely a family vacation spot.  Though plenty of couples travel there alone, the majority of Disney vacationers are families.  The Hiltons and Marriotts have great activities for children too and offer transportation to Univeral Studios and Sea World.  I would have thought that along with the extra space would have appeal to a lot of people, but apparently not since there's plenty of availability at the Orlando franchise resorts and nothing DVC sits in open inventory for more than 10 minutes ever.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 13, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> I was always convinced that BLT and the Epcot locations (BCV and BWV) are well worth the premium (even for a studio) just like ski in / out is worth the premium to many people in Colorado or Vermont. ...
> The DVC properties I was questioning were SSR and OKW


Ah, good point. Definitely true that the locations of SSR and OKW are not as good as BCV, BWV, or BLT. 



bonk2boy said:


> My sister in law owns at SSR and I thought she said the 1BRs are pretty small and only have one bathroom?


Yes, that is true about SSR. One-bedrooms at OKW have a lot of space, though.



bonk2boy said:


> The Hiltons and Marriotts have great activities for children too and offer transportation to Univeral Studios and Sea World.  I would have thought that along with the extra space would have appeal to a lot of people, but apparently not since there's plenty of availability at the Orlando franchise resorts and nothing DVC sits in open inventory for more than 10 minutes ever.


Oh, I'll bet the Hiltons and Marriotts get tons more exchangers than the DVC resorts do. 

I thought you were asking why *anyone* would pay the premium to stay at OKW or SSR. If you are asking why *most* Orlando vacationers are willing to pay the high TPU costs of a DVC unit, the answer is that probably most vacationers aren't willing to pay the high TPUs. But since only a tiny number of DVC units ever get deposited, it doesn't take many exchangers to snatch them up.  If even 1-in-20 exchangers were willing to pay the high DVC TPU cost (and the $95 DVC resort fee), there would still not be enough DVC units to go around. 

I forget the exact number, but only a tiny percentage of DVC owners ever deposit with an exchange company. One reason is just that DVC dues are so high that trading almost always means trading down. Renting out one's points, and then renting at the resort you want, is much more cost-effective than trading. Another reason for the low level of DVC deposits is that DVC owners who want to book at a different DVC resort never use an exchange company, they just book directly with Disney using their DVC points. The Orlando Marriotts and Sheratons, on the other hand, put lots of deposits into II -- probably many of them from owners looking to get the Marriott-to-Marriott or Starwood-to-Starwood preferences.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 13, 2014)

> I forget the exact number, but only a tiny percentage of DVC owners ever deposit with an exchange company. One reason is just that DVC dues are so high that trading almost always means trading down. Renting out one's points, and then renting at the resort you want, is much more cost-effective than trading. Another reason for the low level of DVC deposits is that DVC owners who want to book at a different DVC resort never use an exchange company, they just book directly with Disney using their DVC points. The Orlando Marriotts and Sheratons, on the other hand, put lots of deposits into II -- probably many of them from owners looking to get the Marriott-to-Marriott or Starwood-to-Starwood preferences.



That's a good point.  Maybe that's what it is.  

Also - SSR is located next to Disney Village which has the night life.  I suppose a family with college age kids would find this appealing.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 13, 2014)

> I've had a great time during Extra Magic Evenings at Animal Kingdom


Yeah, they don't do this anymore either.  AK now only has morning EMH.



> Once there was no line at all for Expedition Everest


And that's part of why not.  The death knell for any Disney offering is: "Wow, no one is here!  This is GREAT!"


----------



## elaine (Jan 13, 2014)

LOL! We just crammed 5 of us into Port Orleans (2 Queens and a murphy bed)at Christmas @ $275/night with free dining. We asked the kids if they wanted a Marriott 2BR, but they all wanted 1 room at a WDW resort--so what the heck. We went to the Luau Christmas Eve and a character breakfast for Christmas brunch, plus Wolfgang Pucks Express and ate our way thru lots of Mickey Ears, ice cream, etc.--all on free dining (of course not "free"--but for 5 counting as adults, we thought it was a decent deal--and very fun). But, DH and I said, "that's the last time doing that."


----------



## JudyS (Jan 14, 2014)

bnoble said:


> AK now only has morning EMH.


 Brian, when was it discontinued? I noticed on my last trip that AK didn't have Extra Magic Evenings, but I wasn't sure if it had been discontinued permanently, or if it just was the time of year, with night falling early.




bnoble said:


> The death knell for any Disney offering is: "Wow, no one is here!  This is GREAT!"


Yeah, absolutely. Disney is always looking for ways to fill up the parks during quiet times. Still, new opportunities for short lines do appear, and they are often only for onsite guests. During my last visit, the opportunity was to double up on Fast Pass Plus with regular Fast Pass. Yeah, I know the ability to do that is ending, with the Magic Kingdom ending regular Fast Passes just yesterday. But, something else may come along, especially for onsite guests.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 14, 2014)

> Brian, when was it discontinued?


Looks like March 2011, going back and looking at old calendars.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 14, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> I was talking about the smaller Disney units at OKW and SSR going (and literally going immediately) for 52 TPUs.



Something else to consider is that a 1 bedroom in many of the mini systems is a relative bargain compared to the TPU's required to snag these rooms and they seem to be the same inventory.  

So someone with Wyndham, Bluegreen, Worldmark or Hilton points may pay half of what it may cost an average TPU owner who only gets 20 TPU's for their week.  I know that if I used my Hilton points this exchange would only cost me 3400 points since it's on a fixed grid.  That's really only $680 worth of MF's to use my HGVC points.  Not a bad deal IMO when you consider that it would take me more than a year's worth of my DVC points to do this same stay.  

If I used my run of the mill, motel converted resort that only gets 20 TPUs for $500 MF's then yes, it gets wildly expensive to use 3 years of deposits plus a combine fee for a total of more than $1600 plus the exchange fees plus $95 BS fee.  That same week would cost me $1900 with my run of the mill resort but only $980 thru my HGVC portal and Hilton is expensive compare to using Worldmark points or Wyndham points in many cases.  

So just looking at TPU's is deceiving when you see these units fly off the shelf.  I'm sure many of them are going to mini-system owners too.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

I would add that being on-site at any of the Disney property is also great when you have teenagers or when your family can splinter off into mini-groups.   The transportation feature is a huge advantage.  It means that those who want to stay in the park until the wee hours can, while those who are tired can go back to the resort.  This worked great for us, because we could go into the parks early, come back at 12 or 1, wake up the teens & do something together.  Then, 9 & 10 o'clock at night they are back out to the parks on their own, because the Disney transportation will bring them back at midnight or even 1am if it is Extra Magic Hours.  Last trip we also added on the Disney water parks for the week, and several times the they would go there on their own in the afternoon.

We were on-site for a week, then had one last night in a timeshare off-site.  Of course, the last day (the non-DVC day) it was pouring rain and we kept waiting for the weather to clear.  Finally, 9:30 at night the storm is over, and the teens want to go back for one last night at Magic Kingdom which was open late on Saturday nights.  But since no one wants to drive them over, and then pick them up at 1am ---  that ended up being a park day that went unused.  Being able to retreat from bad weather quickly & return to the park easily after it clears, is a tremendous benefit.  

Prior to having access to the DVC resorts, we used to stay at the Dolphin (on the same lake as BCV & BWV), because it's right next to Epcot & guests are allowed to use all Disney transportation.  The transportation lines there are not long at all, because most people walk to Epcot or take the boat to Hollywood Studios. It is also pretty easy to go through the Epcot side entrance to the monorail at the front of the park, and take that over to the Magic Kingdom (when Epcot is open).

--- Rene


----------



## elaine (Jan 16, 2014)

re. teens and transport--I agree, the WDW buses to/from resorts are a key reason we will pony up more for DVC than for off-site.  However, wonder if Bonnet Creek Resort would also have a reliable bus option for midday and late night. The buses are a huge plus with 3 teens. Even if there is a small fee ($5each way), if the buses work well, I could see that as an option for our Spring Break 2015 trip, since I bet TPUs will be thru the roof for DVC. Anyone use BC buses info for midday/late night?


----------



## JudyS (Jan 17, 2014)

bnoble said:


> Looks like March 2011, going back and looking at old calendars.


Thanks for the information, Brian.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 17, 2014)

elaine said:


> re. teens and transport--I agree, the WDW buses to/from resorts are a key reason we will pony up more for DVC than for off-site.  However, wonder if Bonnet Creek Resort would also have a reliable bus option for midday and late night. The buses are a huge plus with 3 teens. Even if there is a small fee ($5each way), if the buses work well, I could see that as an option for our Spring Break 2015 trip, since I bet TPUs will be thru the roof for DVC. Anyone use BC buses info for midday/late night?


I don't think ANY of the "off-site" hotels (not even Bonnet Creek) have a late-night bus option. However, maybe someone who has stayed recently at Bonnet Creek can give more details. 

If the distance is not too great between the theme park and your resort, a cab may be an affordable option. Not sure how hard it is to get a cab at closing time at the WDW theme parks.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I guess my experience with the WDW bus system was an anomaly.  Maybe the buses just have lines when it rains suddenly and lots of people need them at once?  Our experience with the bus was like waiting in line for another ride without a fast pass.  We didn't get very lucky with weather on that trip.  My husband and I vowed never again to stay off monorail unless we aren't planning to spend much time in the disney parks. We are not the types that will go to Disney every year though so when we take our kids we will be willing to pay if we have to.

As for older kids, I can see the benefits of a bus home option, but in general would have thought older kids would like Universal parks too. I know I did when I was a teen.  In that case, having a car to be able to  access both sets of parks during the trip would seem to be the most convenient option.  I guess every family has different needs.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 17, 2014)

Some of early experiences with the Disney buses weren't great, and I think part of that had to do with our experience level at the parks, the fact that we were staying at an All Star (value) resort, that we were going to least recommended parks and using buses at peak times, and that we had a stroller, kids and a bunch of stuff.

We quickly swore off the buses, but have gradually started taking advantage of them more.  Now, our touring plans usually have us at most recommended parks and seldom has us leaving with the masses.  We're staying at DVC properties now.  We seldom bring a stroller.  And the two oldest kids are big enough to actually be a help.  Virtually all of our Disney transportation experiences in the past few years have been positive.

We still wouldn't want to stay on site without a car, but it's for other reasons rather than negatives with the Disney transportation.  We eat off site a few times each trip.  We grocery shop at least once a week.  We see friends in Orlando at least once a trip.  We sometimes do things elsewhere in Orlando (like the SAK Comedy Lab on our last trip).  We always get AAA Diamond Parking Passes, which makes driving even more appealing.  We have a slight preference (which changes to a bigger preference if we have a stroller) to driving when we go to Epcot, Hollywood Studios, or Animal Kingdom.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 17, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> Some of early experiences with the Disney buses weren't great, and I think part of that had to do with our experience level at the parks, the fact that we were staying at an All Star (value) resort, that we were going to least recommended parks and using buses at peak times, and that we had a stroller, kids and a bunch of stuff.
> 
> We quickly swore off the buses, but have gradually started taking advantage of them more.  Now, our touring plans usually have us at most recommended parks and seldom has us leaving with the masses.  We're staying at DVC properties now.  We seldom bring a stroller.  And the two oldest kids are big enough to actually be a help.  Virtually all of our Disney transportation experiences in the past few years have been positive.
> 
> We still wouldn't want to stay on site without a car, but it's for other reasons rather than negatives with the Disney transportation.  We eat off site a few times each trip.  We grocery shop at least once a week.  We see friends in Orlando at least once a trip.  We sometimes do things elsewhere in Orlando (like the SAK Comedy Lab on our last trip).  We always get AAA Diamond Parking Passes, which makes driving even more appealing.  We have a slight preference (which changes to a bigger preference if we have a stroller) to driving when we go to Epcot, Hollywood Studios, or Animal Kingdom.



Michael I would be very interested to hear more about the SAK comedy club.  We are travelling this year with just us four adults, probably not doing any parks and really looking for other entertainment venues as we are there for 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2014)

this post prompted me to re-examine my upcoming Aug. WDW trip with my 2 tweens (DH coming at end of the week). We will stay onsite at DVC for 3 days, then move over to 1 week TS. We will have a car, AP and already have Magic BAnds, so parking/ FP+ onsite benefits are not an issue. We need to be relatively close to freinds at Shades of Green. I can get a 1 BR Bonnet Creek now for 56K points vs. probably getting a 1 BR OKW for 68K points when the next RCI dump hits. Or 71K for AKV, or 81K for BLT. The 56K for BC was tempting, so I just did a quick review of BC vs dvc and, in the end, decided that for 68K, OKW is worth it, and maybe 71K for AKV--esp. since I get an extra sleeper chair. I am still debating whether 81K for BLT is worth it---as we would NEVER stay there on DVc points as it "costs" too much. But, I might just do it if I get an RCI trade--but then that might put me RCI points "poor" for 2015---the decisions! So, any huge BC fans out there that like it as well as DVC?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 17, 2014)

For the minimal point difference, I would definitely stay on site vs. Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

Any DVC is nice, but BLT and AKV are two of our favorites.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2014)

bnoble said:


> There are two reasons.
> 
> One: the three top-end Universal hotels include *unlimited express access* to almost every attraction.  In other words, there are no lines, ever, anywhere.  There are only a handful that aren't included (one is Potter) but those are easy to see early or late in the day.
> 
> Two: they provide a higher level of service for a much lower price point than a comparable Disney hotel.  I've stayed at several Disney DVC properties, and the staff at Royal Pacific is a solid notch above what Disney provides in terms of service.



Our son is at Royal Pacific right now.  I hope he and his girlfriend love it.  We will soon see.  

I read a bunch of reviews of Royal Pacific, and it seems they charge for internet, use of a refrigerator, etc.  Nothing like nickel and diming you to death.  Josh won't like that.  Sounds like he is going to pay for parking too.  What a rip.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> As for older kids, I can see the benefits of a bus home option, but in general would have thought older kids would like Universal parks too. I know I did when I was a teen.  In that case, having a car to be able to  access both sets of parks during the trip would seem to be the most convenient option.  I guess every family has different needs.



We always rent a car for the week, even when we are on site at a DVC resort.  We use it for grocery runs and cook breakfast every morning & dinner every evening to keep our costs down. I think we even ate quite a few lunches in the unit, too.  

Now that I've stayed on-site with a kitchen, I'd be very reluctant to do it any other way.  The ability to have a nice family dinner, a little siesta, then head back out to the parks later for fireworks, parades, Fantasmic, or just a few more adventures when it's finally cooled down a bit -- it's hard to put a price on that.  The week goes by so quickly, and you are trying to fit in as much as you can.

You are right, the teens definitely HAD to spend a day at Universal and  do all things Harry Potter.  So, I dropped them over to Universal in the morning & picked them up when they called for pick-up.  But I want to add, they were not young teens, my daughter was 17 & her friend was 18, both seniors in high school, and used to traveling independently with their various extra-curriculars. 

Luckily for us, neither girl was a huge coaster fan, so one day at Universal was enough for them.  They came back not tired at all, and went off to another Disney park right afterwards.  I think we had the 7 or 8 day passes for the Disney parks.  Your cost-per-day really decreases when you buy the weeklong passes.  We were coming 3,000 miles from California so they really wanted to ride and do every single thing there was to do at the Disney parks, except the Magic Kingdom. (Sorry, but all Southern Californians will tell you Anaheim Disney beats Orlando Magic Kingdom, hands down.)  But all those other parks we don't have, are pretty amazing!

-- Rene


----------



## bnoble (Jan 18, 2014)

> it seems they charge for internet, use of a refrigerator, etc. Nothing like nickel and diming you to death. Josh won't like that. Sounds like he is going to pay for parking too. What a rip.


The total price is still less than a comparable Disney hotel room, the service is better, and you can't beat the unlimited express passes.

I don't care whether things are charged separately or in the room rate, as long as I know it in advance.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 19, 2014)

elaine said:


> this post prompted me to re-examine my upcoming Aug. WDW trip with my 2 tweens (DH coming at end of the week). We will stay onsite at DVC for 3 days, then move over to 1 week TS. We will have a car, AP and already have Magic BAnds, so parking/ FP+ onsite benefits are not an issue. We need to be relatively close to freinds at Shades of Green. I can get a 1 BR Bonnet Creek now for 56K points vs. probably getting a 1 BR OKW for 68K points when the next RCI dump hits. Or 71K for AKV, or 81K for BLT. The 56K for BC was tempting, so I just did a quick review of BC vs dvc and, in the end, decided that for 68K, OKW is worth it, and maybe 71K for AKV--esp. since I get an extra sleeper chair. I am still debating whether 81K for BLT is worth it---as we would NEVER stay there on DVc points as it "costs" too much. But, I might just do it if I get an RCI trade--but then that might put me RCI points "poor" for 2015---the decisions! So, any huge BC fans out there that like it as well as DVC?



I'd take the BLT and pay the small premium.  It's totally worth it and just a short jaunt to SOG resort.  

I love BC and stay there often, but I'm usually staying in the Presidential units on the weekends when DVC jumps up in price, but with RCI if I had the points I'd prefer to stay onsite, especially if you could get BLT.   
I always have a car so that's never an issue but being near your friends at SOG will make coordinating so much easier.  Just do it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 19, 2014)

bnoble said:


> The total price is still less than a comparable Disney hotel room, the service is better, and you can't beat the unlimited express passes.
> 
> I don't care whether things are charged separately or in the room rate, as long as I know it in advance.



When the new Loew's hotel opens, Rick and I will book a few nights during the week and see how we like it.  I would not want to stay there weekends, like Josh is doing now, which are much higher.  I want to use the Express benefits.  That is the only reason. We always have one preferred pass.

The reviews on Google were brutal for Loew's Royal Pacific. Lots of 1 star.  Slow internet, which guests pay to get, tired rooms, and the nickel and diming were all mentioned.  

Josh paid $199 +tax per night with his AP.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 19, 2014)

> When the new Loew's hotel opens, ... I want to use the Express benefits.


Cabana Bay does not include Universal Express.
http://www.loewshotels.com/Cabana-Bay/index/faqs


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 19, 2014)

bnoble said:


> Cabana Bay does not include Universal Express.
> http://www.loewshotels.com/Cabana-Bay/index/faqs



I guess that would be too easy!  Okay, well I will watch for a deal sometime with our AP discount for the other two hotels.  

We go during slow times.  But then the lines are short, so what's the point, really?

Our son seems to be having a good time.  I see nothing negative on his FB page about the hotel.  He is checking into AKL today.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jan 19, 2014)

We're at Bonnet Creek right now (1st time).  It's awesome, if not a little chilly.    It's very nicely equipped, high quality, fast elevators, reasonable walks to other pools and buildings.  Definitely enjoying it.  

Our kids are too young, so we can't really take advantage of too many on-site perks at this point.  The only thing we miss is the use of the buses.  When staying on-site, it was nice to take the bus to DTD or have the flexibility to drive and have one of us leave with the baby if we need to and have the others take the bus back.  That being said, 52 TPU is a lot of TPU for a 1 BR.  If I wanted a 1 BR (which I don't), I'd think twice about it for sure.   However, if I HAD to stay on-site because the on-site perks were really worth it to me or I wanted that on-site feel...then, it surely beats paying "rack" rates for a Disney property equivalent.  Especially when I pay ~$12 per point.


----------

